# JD LT166 w/46 inch Deck Cutting Poorly



## knpackfan (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a LT166 with a 46'' mulching compatible deck with three blades. Had to take the deck off to replace the mower deck drive belt. Additionaly, had the mulching blades sharpened. I no longer mulch. After reinstalling everything, I cut the grass and there is approximately 3/4 inch path that is not getting cut. It appears that it could be in between the center blade and the blade closest to the discharge chute. I've replaced the belt and had the blades sharpened multiple times before without this symptom. When I initially reinstalled the blades, they were not flush to the spindle. I heard a metal scraping sound, so stopped and found my mistake. I was able to check the blade closest to the discharge to make sure it wasn't bent. One final note, while set at the highest setting, 4 inches, the blade height is actually 4 3/8 inches. So, there is obviously some deck leveling to do.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated, 
Keith


----------

